# Recipe for Easy Canna-Cookies



## ViRedd (Oct 13, 2006)

I've found these cookies to be really great in relieving the pain of neurological conditions such as cramping and spasms. I use them for my particular condition all the time. Folks who suffer from MS find them effective as well. One of the best parts of injestables is that they are stealthy. You can take a dose while out in public and just look like you're eating a cookie. 

The high off of a quarter cookie is pretty stoney and lasts for about four hours. The high is consistant too ... no roller coaster here. And you don't feel like you have to take a toke every twenty minutes either. Its a very efficient use of bud in my opinion. A little goes a long way.

*Buy one package of Betty Crocker, peanut butter cookie mix. If you are alergic to peanuts, use Betty Crocker's Sugar Cookie Mix instead.*

*Grind 1/4 ounce of your Quality bud in a coffee bean grinder until it is in powder form.*

*Put the cookie mix flour in a bowl and mix the ganja powder into it completly. The more you mix, the more consistant in potency each cookie will be. I've found that using a fork to mix the ground bud and cookie flower together is best. This takes awhile.*

*Now add the oil and egg to the flower as called for in the instructions on the cookie mix bag. Again, mix it really well, until all the color is consistant. It should be a nice green color throughout. Use the fork for this too.*

*Now, use an UNGREASED cookie sheet. Take a teaspoon and use one rounded teaspoon of cookie batter per cookie. This way, you should end up with 24 cookies.*

*When baking the cookies, I've found that the baking time given on the mix package is too long. Keep checking the cookies, and at around seven (7) minutes, the edges will just slightly start to turn brown. That's when you want to take them out. They will feel soft in the middle still, but if you let them go longer, the bottoms will be burned and you've just wasted a quarter Z of your finest.*

*Now, let the cookies cool completly. They will feel too soft at first, but once cooled, they will harden up into nice cookies. Keep them in the freezer for later use. They keep for a LONG time.*

IMPORTANT>>> These cookies are potent medicine and should be respected. Overdosing on Cannabis is NO FUN ... and a very miserable experience. So ... start out with 1/4 cookie ... that's *ONE QUARTER OF A COOKIE. Wait 45 minutes to an hour for the full effects.* 

Don't make the mistake of thinking ... "Gee, its been twenty minutes and I don't feel a thing, so I guess I should eat a couple of those cookies." 

*Again, Overdosing on cannabis is pure hell.*

Other than that ... Happy Baking. 

Vi


----------



## mogie (Oct 13, 2006)

YUM....I good receipe to try on movie night. Thank you!


----------



## BaconSquishy (Oct 13, 2006)

does it smell like weed when cooking?


----------



## ViRedd (Oct 15, 2006)

Nope, doesn't smell while cooking. The cookies end up with a green tinge and a slight cannabis taste.

Vi


----------



## BaconSquishy (Oct 16, 2006)

making this recipe tomorrow or this weekend so ill let you guys know how it turns out and maybe some pics


----------



## medicinaluseonly (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey V, Maybe your not so twisted after all. Now one question. I just cured my male plants and got about a 1/4 oz of leaf and flowers, Smoked a couple a hits in a little pipe and got a fair buzz. Would it make a decent batch ya thunk? And would it be more potent in cookies?


----------



## ViRedd (Oct 17, 2006)

medicinaluseonly said:


> Hey V, Maybe your not so twisted after all. Now one question. I just cured my male plants and got about a 1/4 oz of leaf and flowers, Smoked a couple a hits in a little pipe and got a fair buzz. Would it make a decent batch ya thunk? And would it be more potent in cookies?


Hee, hee ... ya want to see twisted? Make the cookies and ya'll will see twisted. Might even see God too. *lol*

I wouldn't use the male plants for the cookies. You want your really good bud in the cookies. For the male plants, just include the leaves into the Canna-butter recipe to come. I'll post it soon. Oh, and you use the canna-butter in place of the oil in the cookie recipe. Makes extra potent cookies. Zowie!

Or, if you want to make "bubble hash" you can use those male leaves mixed in with the trim from your females. As you know, Med ... I'm new to this site and don't know most of you. Do you guys know about making Bubble-Hash? If not, I can fill you in. Its some of the best hash you'll ever smoke. Its extra nice for relieving those aches and pains and a teriffic high to boot.

Vi


----------



## ViRedd (Oct 17, 2006)

BaconSquishy said:


> making this recipe tomorrow or this weekend so ill let you guys know how it turns out and maybe some pics


Keep us posted, bro. Remember ... only a quarter of a cookie to start. Wait a whole full hour to guage the effects before eating any more. AND ... if you do eat more, make it no more than another quarter cookie and wait another hour. Sometimes, depending upon your system, there is a delayed reaction. You don't want to double up then have both doses hit you all at once. 

Happy flying ... 

Vi


----------



## BaconSquishy (Oct 17, 2006)

alright i just made a test batch of the cookies without the weed and they came out perfect so in the next week ill be ready for cooking. i think this thread (Hash Oil-Newbie Central-Growing Marijuana) talks about bubble hash but im not sure.


----------



## ViRedd (Oct 17, 2006)

Bubble hash is a GREAT way to use the shorter leaves and the "sugar" trim. You'll need around eight ounces of QUALITY trim for a nice batch. So ... instead of throwing all that trim away, save it for cannabutter and bubble hash. "From trash to Hash" as they say. 

Vi


----------



## BaconSquishy (Oct 19, 2006)

pic of the ground up bud im going to use in my gallery.


----------



## ladyhawk (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm going to try those .... I have fibromyalgia & CFS, etc..... thanks!


----------



## ladyhawk (Oct 21, 2006)

This is also gonna be great for my 'sister' w/ms! 
toke on


----------



## ViRedd (Oct 21, 2006)

ladyhawk said:


> This is also gonna be great for my 'sister' w/ms!





ladyhawk said:


> toke on




I have something similar. Well, not as serious as MS, but with some of the same symptoms. Honestly, a quarter of a cookie will take the cramping pain caused by spasms away in about a half an hour. 

Ladyhawk ... I would be VERY interested in you and your sisters results. Please post them here. Thanks ... and remember, only a quarter of a cookie, wait a full hour to guage the results, then go from there. 

Vi


----------



## potroast (Oct 22, 2006)

I've been making brownies and cookies for sale in dispensaries for several years. One MS patient told me that my brownies changed her life. Another said that eating them allowed him to stop taking 20 other pills a day.


----------



## ViRedd (Oct 22, 2006)

Potroast ...

Kudos to you Bro. I've been off of narcotic pain meds for six years now by growing my own herb. And, we are the people the government would like to see in jail? That just doesn't compute, does it?

Vi


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 24, 2006)

"Overdosing on Cannabis is NO FUN" 


is this what they would call red lighting? Man I seen some chicks red light once.......fuck last time we believe people that say they can keep up smoking with us....they were use to smoking a joint a month, not smoking 5 in one night and doing hash and oil tokes till you can not do anymore.......guess they will be up front from now on. 



Never OD'ed; I smoked, ate and drank alot of marijuana and never really OD'ed that I remember..[maybe that explains that missing year..lol]........tripped out, and did silly things like bury all my dope in the woods, or think that I was walking in place when I was only climbing a large hill for what felt like hours......lol................but these are only blue moon events.




So what is it like to OD on marijuana?


----------



## ViRedd (Oct 24, 2006)

"So what is it like to OD on marijuana?"

Shear panic for about two hours. Like your heart is trying to burst out of your chest, you want to run but you can't even stand up. Try to stand and your legs feel like wet noodles. No joke ... shear panic! Then you go to sleep and wake up the next morning. *lol*

Vi


----------



## ViRedd (Oct 24, 2006)

BaconSquishy ...

The weekend is over, Bro. Are you still with us? *lol*

Vi


----------



## BaconSquishy (Oct 25, 2006)

lol ya didnt get around to making it yet but soon i hope we'll see keep you guys posted.


----------



## potroast (Oct 29, 2006)

Last night I was with some friends at a bar listening to a band play. We went outside to toke, and I gave everyone a green choc. chip cookie. Six people ate one, I had already eaten two, and as the evening went on, it became clear that 1 girl had overdone it. She sat elbow on the bar chin on hand, staring catatonic-like, for about 90 minutes. She was OK, but didn't feel very good, and was obviously overwhelmed. I told her to ride it out, and that it would pass. A while later, she had something to eat, and felt fine, and was able to drive home.

Although I'll bet she was still high today...


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Oct 29, 2006)

hahaha, instead of couchlock she had bar-stool lock. lol


----------



## Wavels (Nov 1, 2006)

It was on the old, old CW that I started using the Betty Crocker recipe Vi posted a couple of years ago...
I like to use a full stick of butter instead of any vegetable oil.
I use from 8 to 12 grams of bud that has been run thru the coffee grinder.
These cookies will get you wickedly high so use caution and treat with respect!
I'm gonna make another batch tomorrow!
Yummy!


----------



## Indica (Dec 21, 2006)

Overdose on pot? You have got to be kidding me! Never! Well, maybe just one time I did! But that was only one time!


----------



## theollister (Dec 27, 2006)

OD'ing on nug sucks. I did it quite a bit smoking with my friends who had been avidly smoking for a year or so, when I had just started. It made me not like smoking it for a while, then i started again, and we've been in love ever since. lol.


----------



## stop_the_rapture (Dec 27, 2006)

about 7 or 8 years ago when i was in highschool me and a friend picked up an oz from my neighboor and after we had smoked a blunt i dont know how but the conversation came up about eating a 20 out of it (10 grams) next thing i remember we split it half and half and just started eating it with some grape soda to wash it down.(it is really really hard to eat pot by itself,trust me.)i sobered upfrom the smoke about an hour later and i didnt feel anything so i thought it was just a waste eating it(this was about 1 or 2 in the morning)so i went to sleep.i woke up at about 6 in the morning and the world was spinning, i felt like i had a hangover from hell.i stumbled my ass to the restroom and threwup and threwup and threwup.i havent ate marijuana since


----------



## ViRedd (Dec 27, 2006)

Like they say ... "moderation is the key." 

Hey, BaconSquishy ...

Did you ever get around to making and eating the cookies? You never got back to us ... are you still kicking?

Vi


----------



## YoungBuck420 (Feb 2, 2007)

I made a batch last night i put a half o of white widow... i made 9 big cookies and I ate 3 right off the bat. I kid you not with in 20 min my ass could not get off the couch. I tried to smoke a bowl and couldnt even bring myself to take more than 1 hit and I smoke ALOT! Thumbs up on recipe works great!!


----------



## 1Eleven (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey,

I just made a batch of these cookies.... I ended up with around 52 cookies after I was done... approx 25 semi large ones and around 25 smaller ones.... I just ate one and am waiting for the effects as we speak.... 

I made the sugar cookies and the taste of them is not what i thought.... Suprisingly, they didnt make me want to chase it as if it were vodka, although having a slightly different taste (you could def taste the maryJ) they were edible.... edible enough I COULD eat quite a few of them w/o geting sick....


Anyways, ill post here later to know how ur recipe did Vi.... 

Thanks


----------



## 1Eleven (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn.... Not as good as I was hoping.... I ended up using around 3 eighths of KB.... I just ate 2 cookies around an hour ago and I would b higher off a bowl pack.... Idk.... Food just doesnt get me rippd... or maybe I just need to use more/better bud?


----------



## whiterain (Sep 19, 2008)

how can you overdose from marijuana?


----------



## lavenderstar (Sep 20, 2008)

medicinaluseonly said:


> Hey V, Maybe your not so twisted after all. Now one question. I just cured my male plants and got about a 1/4 oz of leaf and flowers, Smoked a couple a hits in a little pipe and got a fair buzz. Would it make a decent batch ya thunk? And would it be more potent in cookies?


 we use males also, comes out decent it's a mild body high, but still worth the effort of easy cookies/brownies


----------



## NomadicSky (Sep 21, 2008)

I've learned that about cookies I make. Damn I'm not feeling anything 5 cookies and three hours later I'm really paranoid and tripping.


----------



## Ghost420 (Dec 9, 2008)

how come some posters are saying that tey used more and didnt get fucked up?


----------



## atombomb (Dec 21, 2008)

Because a lot of people bullshit.


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm going to make me some sugar cookies.


----------



## xavierinthenati (Dec 28, 2008)

My friend and his girlfriend tried this over Christmas break. It turned out to be a nice f*ckin holiday. And the cookies are a great way to transport on the plane (TSA never suspected a thing when my friend's cookies showed up on the X-Ray)

It took my friend about an hour and a half for things to kick in. He ate one cookie, felt nothing after an hour, then ate another. About a half hour after the second, things kicked in. It was a really great buzz that lasted about 3 hours! 

Quicker recipe: find your favorite cookie mix; follow those instructions, but mix in 1/4 of finely ground shake (mix into egg/oil for ease of mixing vs. into the flour).

Enjoy!


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 29, 2008)

I went out and bought some of that exact peanut butter cookie mix today.

What kind of oil should I use? Will olive be ok? Can I use a stick of butter inplace?


----------



## xavierinthenati (Dec 29, 2008)

NomadicSky said:


> I went out and bought some of that exact peanut butter cookie mix today.
> 
> What kind of oil should I use? Will olive be ok? Can I use a stick of butter inplace?


Just use whatever you normally would to make cookies - up to your taste. Also might want to add extra peanut butter (a Tablespoon or so) to cover up the ganja taste. Might want to also add 2 Tablespoons of sugar/spenda to cover up taste as well - all depends on your taste. Good luck!


----------



## jackbuds (Mar 2, 2009)

i think wat your saying is your putting 1/4 ounce (7 grams) and making 24 cookies and your getting high off of 1/4 of a cookie?????

if this is true i was wondering if i could take enough dough of that for like 3 cookies and put like 2 grams into them both. would i get high off of one cookie if i did this?

answer both questions please


----------



## pizo56 (Oct 23, 2009)

There is no such thing as overdosing on marijuana. Especially with the cookie/brownie method. Yea, you can get mad paranoid and feel very phsycodelic and trippy and maybe end up in the hospitol with a nasty panic attack.....but they'll just give you a benzo like klonopin or xanax and 1/2 hr later your fine. The amount of marijuana it takes to actually overdose and die is in the pounds range. Its like 2-3 pounds injested or smoked within 24 hours. Other than that......dont listen to this guy, you cant die from this. Just get tripped out and have a panic attack. No one has EVER DIED from marijuana. Look it up bitch! Stop giving false info to other n00bs. anyway......Im gonna go take my methadone and klonopin and chuck some nods. Im outty 5000!!!!! 1 









ViRedd said:


> I've found these cookies to be really great in relieving the pain of neurological conditions such as cramping and spasms. I use them for my particular condition all the time. Folks who suffer from MS find them effective as well. One of the best parts of injestables is that they are stealthy. You can take a dose while out in public and just look like you're eating a cookie.
> 
> The high off of a quarter cookie is pretty stoney and lasts for about four hours. The high is consistant too ... no roller coaster here. And you don't feel like you have to take a toke every twenty minutes either. Its a very efficient use of bud in my opinion. A little goes a long way.
> 
> ...


----------



## blazeaga (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey i was wondering to try it out but im not really sure if my weed is good enoguh and stuff and also im only making 12, oh yea im gona sell some too, do u no how much for each i should sell? i was wondering 5$ a bit low?


----------



## poplars (Jul 20, 2010)

pizo56 said:


> There is no such thing as overdosing on marijuana. Especially with the cookie/brownie method. Yea, you can get mad paranoid and feel very phsycodelic and trippy and maybe end up in the hospitol with a nasty panic attack.....but they'll just give you a benzo like klonopin or xanax and 1/2 hr later your fine. The amount of marijuana it takes to actually overdose and die is in the pounds range. Its like 2-3 pounds injested or smoked within 24 hours. Other than that......dont listen to this guy, you cant die from this. Just get tripped out and have a panic attack. No one has EVER DIED from marijuana. Look it up bitch! Stop giving false info to other n00bs. anyway......Im gonna go take my methadone and klonopin and chuck some nods. Im outty 5000!!!!! 1


er, whya re you getting all technical on him? he doesn't mean overdosing like you'll die . . . I think everyone here knows it's impossible to die from cannabis.


----------



## conepuller2299 (Jul 21, 2010)

hey mate, great recipe from what ur sayin 1/2oz = 24cookies and u should only eat 1/4 of a cookie
so ive got 2 questions
1st is that 1/4 cookie to relive pain or will it make stoned/in space/gonneeeee, if so how many to feel fairly baked for a few hours
and 2nd
i thought that the weed had to de-carbon...shit, and it has to attacth to a fat molecule for us to digest
so all this is covered WHILE cooking your cookies?!!?!


or did i completely misunderstand it, and the oil you add to the mixture is "weed oil"


----------



## fourtwentychat (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm a bit confused about grinding the product up into a fine powder and then simply mixing it with the BC cookie mix. I don't doubt that this works, but from what I've read/heard, one typically "cooks" the product with vegetable oil for a couple hours beforehand (as with brownie recipes). And of course, this oil is what is used in recipes (after optionally straining).

So, my question is: What is the difference between doing the slow cook 2-hour method oil prep or just grinding up product into a fine powder and mixing it all together? Is the 2-hour method simply more potent? Any experienced persons care to comment please?


----------



## r7o2d6 (Jul 24, 2010)

fourtwentychat said:


> I'm a bit confused about grinding the product up into a fine powder and then simply mixing it with the BC cookie mix. I don't doubt that this works, but from what I've read/heard, one typically "cooks" the product with vegetable oil for a couple hours beforehand (as with brownie recipes). And of course, this oil is what is used in recipes (after optionally straining).
> 
> So, my question is: What is the difference between doing the slow cook 2-hour method oil prep or just grinding up product into a fine powder and mixing it all together? Is the 2-hour method simply more potent? Any experienced persons care to comment please?


I know you want someone with experience which I don't really have here, Only ate straight buds and made some tea by boiling water/milk a long with buds in a pan for 15mins, Then the next day I boiled, (well not boiled but close to it) for 30mins instead of 15, And I diffidently got much more high, BUT maybe the reason this could possibly different is because the fact you're actually consuming the buds and not taking it out, Basicly what you're doing while cooking the buds into butter or whatever fatty edible is transferring the THC, I diffidently got high off eating a straight bud, So I'm not entirely sure, They could very well have the same exact effects, EXCEPT that you're transferring the THC to something else and not eating the plant itself, Which probably does taste a little better, Not sure, That tea was fucking strong tasting even with a couple Lipton tea bags thrown in, Either way, Have fun


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 24, 2010)

I thought that the THC dissapates @ 180f thats why Ive never tried cooking with herb.Reads lie a good Kush project.


----------



## MyFridendWasWondering (Jul 27, 2010)

My poor girl (med patient) took a gravity one night that must have been a half an eighth in one hit. She got all kinds of messed up and started throwing up not long after. She didn't cough and wasn't drinking alcohol or anything, but the hit was just SO huge. Wouldn't believe it if I didn't see it.


----------



## dbinnj (May 18, 2011)

ViRedd said:


> I've found these cookies to be really great in relieving the pain of neurological conditions such as cramping and spasms. I use them for my particular condition all the time. Folks who suffer from MS find them effective as well. One of the best parts of injestables is that they are stealthy. You can take a dose while out in public and just look like you're eating a cookie. Vi



As a cancer patient - finding your recipe has been a true blessing. I'm now baking every 2-3 weeks and feeling better, gaining weight back, and can sleep again at night - all of which Medical Science was incapable of doing anything about.

Keep On Posting
DB


----------



## LT420 (Nov 8, 2012)

I just made this recipe but threw some chocolate chips in it...gonna wait 45 minutes to an hour and see where the cookies take me...oh ya, I ate 2 cookies right off the hop, so hopefully this works!


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 9, 2012)

fourtwentychat said:


> I'm a bit confused about grinding the product up into a fine powder and then simply mixing it with the BC cookie mix. I don't doubt that this works, but from what I've read/heard, one typically "cooks" the product with vegetable oil for a couple hours beforehand (as with brownie recipes). And of course, this oil is what is used in recipes (after optionally straining).
> 
> So, my question is: What is the difference between doing the slow cook 2-hour method oil prep or just grinding up product into a fine powder and mixing it all together? Is the 2-hour method simply more potent? Any experienced persons care to comment please?


I tried the process with grinding up herb to a find powder and putting in the mix.... Never worked, or was much lower experience then using oil/butter, also if you don't enjoy the taste of plant matter, don't use the dry method, my cookies taste horrible that way, just my experience hope that helps &#128521;


----------



## davisshooter (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a disease called neuro-sarcoidosis and just made these cookies. They taste horrible but they work good. I actually made them for my 11 yr old golden retriever.....she has cancer and we are trying to make her last days easier. She has responded well from other cookies i made. Has anybody else here used mj to treat their dog's pain?


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

davisshooter said:


> I have a disease called neuro-sarcoidosis and just made these cookies. They taste horrible but they work good. I actually made them for my 11 yr old golden retriever.....she has cancer and we are trying to make her last days easier. She has responded well from other cookies i made. Has anybody else here used mj to treat their dog's pain?


cookies are probably not the best choice to get an animal high as they are not the same as humans, and do not react to weed the same as humans do please be careful dosing your animal


----------



## davisshooter (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> cookies are probably not the best choice to get an animal high as they are not the same as humans, and do not react to weed the same as humans do please be careful dosing your animal


Well sunni, i talkd it over with our vet and he go ahead and do it. I am very careful and give her very small amounts. It seems to eas


----------



## Sargeant Doobie (Sep 18, 2016)

10 years later and it's still the best recipe. I used a half oz and Betty Crocker White Macadamia Nut Cookies. Just ate one so we shall see how they turned out in the psychoactive sense. Sent my bud a snapchat, here's how they look.

-GatoNation


----------



## MauieWoowie (Sep 19, 2016)

I trust your experience but it's kinda funny to get high after eating cookies with cannabis. Dunno can't believe that thingy  Same effects?

Will try it of course, thanks for share.


----------



## Sargeant Doobie (Sep 19, 2016)

MauieWoowie said:


> I trust your experience but it's kinda funny to get high after eating cookies with cannabis. Dunno can't believe that thingy  Same effects?
> 
> Will try it of course, thanks for share.


It was honestly a really good buzz. I was actively aware, but my body was in stoned mode haha. I enjoy edibles, however, it takes an hour ish for it to really hit you and kick in.


----------



## MauieWoowie (Sep 19, 2016)

Sargeant Doobie said:


> It was honestly a really good buzz. I was actively aware, but my body was in stoned mode haha. I enjoy edibles, however, it takes an hour ish for it to really hit you and kick in.


Interesting  I prefer body stun mode ) Anyways link saved so i will make some after harvest  If i eat 2 of them i should have easy time going to sleep i hope )


----------



## Donald Godown (Oct 25, 2016)

ViRedd said:


> I've found these cookies to be really great in relieving the pain of neurological conditions such as cramping and spasms. I use them for my particular condition all the time. Folks who suffer from MS find them effective as well. One of the best parts of injestables is that they are stealthy. You can take a dose while out in public and just look like you're eating a cookie.
> 
> The high off of a quarter cookie is pretty stoney and lasts for about four hours. The high is consistant too ... no roller coaster here. And you don't feel like you have to take a toke every twenty minutes either. Its a very efficient use of bud in my opinion. A little goes a long way.
> 
> ...


I'll give your quick recipe a try. It sounds good to me. This morning I made some Canna-waffles and syrup. So tomorrow I'm set for cooking action.
Thanks again.


----------

